# Gaming Week starts now!



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2020)

*Gaming Week
February 16, 2020 - March 1, 2020*
**March 4th update: This event has now ended. You can find the closing post and winners here.**





Welcome to our first Gaming Week! Since starting our Bell Tree Week series two years ago, we've cycled through all of the originally announced week types except for one. The wait is now over and it's finally here! Gaming Week is dedicated to playing all sorts of video games other than Animal Crossing. With the new Animal Crossing game coming out soon, it's the perfect time to play them before your gaming time is all used up. Gaming Week will actually take place over the next _two_ weeks and feature events for these Nintendo Switch games:


Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
Pok?mon Sword and Shield
Splatoon 2
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
We are also bringing back the TBT Arcade for the very last time! Originally opened during TBT Fair 2017, the Arcade features several early 2000s Flash games that you may remember from back in the day. With Adobe ending updates for Flash this year and our move to XenForo next month, this will be your last chance to play in the Arcade. In addition to all of these Switch and Flash games, we will also be holding Discord Gaming Trivia next weekend. As always with our TBT Weeks, there will also be a small bell bonus when posting in our four gaming boards. Now let's take a look at our events and prizes!

*Events*

There are five different event types and a total of eight events:

*Tournaments*
Sign up ahead of time and schedule matches with your opponents when the tournaments start. These tournaments use a round-robin bracket and the person with the most points at the end of the event will be the winner.
*Pok?mon Tournament*
*Super Smash Bros. Tournament*​
*Free-for-all Game Nights*
Show up to play online during the scheduled times.
*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Friendship Cup*
*Splatoon 2 FFA*​
*Leaderboards*
Play by yourself and try to get the highest score or the best time!
*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Time Trial Competition*
*Splatoon 2: Salmon Run*​
*Arcade Games*
Try your best at these early 2000s Flash games! Can you get the highest score?
*TBT Arcade*​
*Trivia*
Join our Discord at the schedule time and put your gaming knowledge to the test.
*Discord Gaming Trivia*​

*Rewards*

By participating in these events, you can earn *tickets* to spend in the TortimerStop shop. While it's possible to win a maximum of 18 tickets, this will be nearly impossible for most people. Try your best and see how many you can get! Each line listed below explains how you can earn 1 ticket. In the spirit of Gaming Week, they are also rated for difficulty: easy, medium, and hard.


Smash Tournament: at least 3 matches played (E)
Smash Tournament: at least 6 matches played (M)
Smash Tournament: at least 9 matches played (H)
Pok?mon Tournament: at least 3 matches played (E)
Pok?mon Tournament: at least 6 matches played (M)
Pok?mon Tournament: at least 9 matches played (H)
Splatoon Salmon Run: participated (E)
Mario Kart Time Trial: participated (E)
All game nights combined: played in at least 1 game (E)
All game nights combined: played in at least 6 games (M)
All game nights combined: played in at least 12 games (M)
All game nights combined: played in at least 24 games (H)
Discord Trivia: participated (M)
Discord Trivia: first to answer correctly at least 1 time (H)
Arcade: played at least 1 game (E)
Arcade: played at least 3 different games (E)
Arcade: played at least 6 different games (E)
Arcade: played at least 9 different games (M)
If you're one of the few gamers who has what it takes to get all 18 tickets, you'll receive a *bonus 5 Final Boss Feather raffle tickets* for free!

While tickets reward participation in the events, you can also earn *bells* based on how high you place compared to the other participants. 

Smash / Pok?mon Tournaments (must play at least 3 matches to qualify)
1st: 600 Bells
2nd: 300 Bells
3rd: 100 Bells​
Trivia and Splatoon / Mario Kart Leaderboards
1st: 300 Bells
2nd: 150 Bells
3rd: 50 Bells​
Each Arcade Game
1st: 120 Bells
2nd: 60 Bells
3rd: 20 Bells​
Game Night Bonus 
At least 6 separate sessions attended: 100 Bells​

*Prizes*

You can spend your tickets in the TortimerStop shop. Nine different video games are represented by a collectible for sale. Two different raffle tickets are also for sale.


From the Kirby seires: *Kirby Easter Egg* - 4 Tickets
From the Yoshi seires: *Yoshi Easter Egg* - 4 Tickets
From Pikmin: *Red Pikmin Easter Egg* - 4 Tickets
From Sonic the Hedgehog: *Chao Easter Egg* - 4 Tickets
From Super Mario Bros.: *Goomba* - 5 Tickets
From Space Invaders: *Invader* - 5 Tickets
From Pacman: *Pinky* - 5 Tickets
From Pok?mon: *Moon Ball* - 6 Tickets
From Animal Crossing: *Toy Hammer* - 6 Tickets
*Pok?ball Raffle Ticket* - 10 Bells
*Final Boss Feather Raffle Ticket* - 1 Ticket


*Schedule*

Please check the event threads linked above for their individual schedules!

Good luck!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 16, 2020)

hot dog hot dog hot diggity dog!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh finally it's here


----------



## Jacob (Feb 16, 2020)

Coming for you chao egg!!

Excited to play splat 2 with everyone :]


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 16, 2020)

i need to find my splatoon 2 cartridge ;_____;


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

im so excited!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

Bruhhh those prizes!!! 

Also super cool to see a pre-release of the arcade collectibles!!


----------



## duckykate (Feb 16, 2020)

IM SO EXCITED


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

Looking forward to trying what I am able to! Hope to get some cool goodies.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 16, 2020)

Can't play flash on my phone.
Oh well.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 16, 2020)

this looks crazy and hectic and i love it


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 16, 2020)

Another game of trivia. Should be fun.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 16, 2020)

First TBT event since I joined that I won't be fully participating in due to not having most of the games/switch online services, but I'm glad there's a way to get enough tickets for one collectible at least!


----------



## seliph (Feb 16, 2020)

please consider switch games are $80 cad

ok actual serious comment is there a way to disable the PMs


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 16, 2020)

6 tix max without a switch is honestly like double what I expected to be able to get, so

tbh, rn I'm more interested in the fact that the pokeball raffle is technically unlimited entries possible. will be interesting to see how many of those sell by the end


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

so when do you start earning tickets for playing the arcade games?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 16, 2020)

is the real reason playing 9 arcade games is m difficulty that half of them won't even work?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 16, 2020)

I wonder if the Club Tortimer games have been a part of this before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh nice, hopefully I have enough time to play the arcade and participate in Discord Trivia so I can nab myself a Pinky.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm probably only interested in the Mario Kart thing. As I've been honing my skills after not playing it for awhile.

Oh well, i'm sure it'll be fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

I won't be able to do most of these because I don't own MK8 Deluxe, SSBU, Spla2oon, or Pokemon SwSh. I'll likely just do the arcade stuff and get four tickets, that'll be good enough for me


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 16, 2020)

cant do salmon run or mario kart... oh well


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm so excited! I can't wait to play! The arcade is already amazing and nostalgic, and I can't wait for the tournaments and earning tickets!!


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

i’ll only be able to play the arcade games and participate in discord trivia but i’m happy nonetheless :3


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2020)

That sounds fun but I don't have any of those games, so I will have fun in the arcade instead 

- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> i’ll only be able to play the arcade games and participate in discord trivia but i’m happy nonetheless :3



Same! Let's have fun in the arcade for the last time. There will always be other events.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

Aniko said:


> Same! Let's have fun in the arcade for the last time. There will always be other events.



agreed :3


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2020)

Inclusiveness was definitely one of the hardest parts about designing this event, but hopefully those who don't have the Switch games can still pick up a few prizes in the Arcade and trivia.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 16, 2020)

honestly, I'll be interested how gaming week 2 is handled without the arcade

unless my ****post about this being the last gaming week holds water


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 17, 2020)

The games are so much fun! I don't have a Switch but I'm loving the arcade games. I'm perfectly happy to just take what I can from playing those.

Thank you for bringing these back one last time! Game Week rules!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2020)

We had a mix up involving the game night tickets, so we're going to change how they're awarded. The main thread makes it seem like they were to be counted per whole game night session, but the event threads say that they're counted per game. Most people also understood it this way, but this makes the 1 / 3 / 6 / 9 amounts a bit easy to finish. Some people even finished them in the first night already.

For this reason, we are going to keep it per game, but increase the amounts to 1 / 6 / 12 / 24. This will still be easier than showing up to 9 separate sessions, but keep the ticket amounts more comparable to the tournament tickets. To receive the game night bell bonus, you'll still need to show up to 6 separate sessions though. I've edited the main post of this thread to reflect these changes.

Unfortunately, a few people who thought they were done will now have to show up to an additional game night session or two to receive the maximum amount of tickets, but don't worry, there are still two more weeks of the event! Thank you for understanding!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 17, 2020)

so i read this as you to get max participation, you need to be at 6 separate game nights... and 24 individual splat matches/ grand prix?

so i have 2 sessions for tonight because i went to platoon and mario kart
2 grand prix and like 6 splat matches? so i need 16 more matches/ prix and 4 more sessions?

yes?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> so i read this as you to get max participation, you need to be at 6 separate game nights... and 24 individual splat matches/ grand prix?
> 
> so i have 2 sessions for tonight because i went to platoon and mario kart
> 2 grand prix and like 6 splat matches? so i need 16 more matches/ prix and 4 more sessions?
> ...



We are going to count MK races, not grand prix, so you would have 14 games done. For max tickets, you'd only need to play 10 more games. For the bell bonus, yes, you need to show up to 4 more sessions.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 17, 2020)

if it helps anyone plan time, 24 games in splatoon tonight took almost exactly 3 hours!


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 17, 2020)

So, how many tickets do you get if you played at least each Arcade game once? (sorry, but I'm kinda confused right now about the list in the OP ;-; )


----------



## Nougat (Feb 17, 2020)

Do I need to play 9 games in 9 different arcade games, or can I play 9 games in just 3 or 4 different arcade games?
Hope my question makes sense, sorry


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> So, how many tickets do you get if you played at least each Arcade game once? (sorry, but I'm kinda confused right now about the list in the OP ;-; )



since there’s 9 games and we get 1 ticket for playing 1 game, 3 games, 6 games and 9 games, that would give you 4 tickets :3


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 17, 2020)

Nvm, it was my PC. Problem solved!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2020)

Ayyy arcade, def gonna try participating there since i don't really have any console aha


----------



## Valzed (Feb 17, 2020)

To earn the arcade tickets do we have to do anything to prove we played the games - like take screenshots or something? Since the arcade games are the only thing I can participate in I want to make sure I do everything correctly. Thanks.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2020)

All I really want is a toy hammer (which is never gonna happen esp since it's the expensive one) so how do people who don't own a Switch get arcade tickets with more than just the Discord Trivia night?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> All I really want is a toy hammer (which is never gonna happen esp since it's the expensive one) so how do people who don't own a Switch get arcade tickets with more than just the Discord Trivia night?



people who don’t own a switch or the games can get tickets by participating in the discord trivia (1 ticket), being the first to answer a question correctly (1 ticket), and playing the arcade games on here - if you play all 9 games, that’ll give you 4 tickets for a maximum total of 6 tickets, which would be enough for the toy hammer :3


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh snap, I better start loading up my laptop and using that then. I prob still wint get the hammer thou cause I won't be able to answer a single question correctly first.

Is it just o games period or do I have to have a certain score to earn tickets?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh snap, I better start loading up my laptop and using that then.
> 
> Is it just o games period or do I have to have a certain score to earn tickets?



i think you just have to play the games in order to get the tickets, but if you get 1st-3rd place, you’ll get some tbt :>


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 17, 2020)

i played fishy but did not get my ticket..


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 17, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> i played fishy but did not get my ticket..



I think tickets won’t be distributed until later like most events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 17, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> i played fishy but did not get my ticket..



I think they hand out the tickets near the end of the event after tallying up who met the requirements?  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2020)

Correct, the tickets are not immediate. At the very least, they will be sent out at the end of the event. Sometimes we also send event currency in batches while the event is still happening. If we do this, we'd announce when it happens ahead of time.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 17, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Do I need to play 9 games in 9 different arcade games, or can I play 9 games in just 3 or 4 different arcade games?
> Hope my question makes sense, sorry



Think this one was looked over.. If anyone could help me


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Do I need to play 9 games in 9 different arcade games, or can I play 9 games in just 3 or 4 different arcade games?
> Hope my question makes sense, sorry



For the max 4 tickets from the Arcade, you need to play 9 different games.

I edited the main post to clarify this.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 17, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> For the max 4 tickets from the Arcade, you need to play 9 different games.
> 
> I edited the main post to clarify this.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 17, 2020)

Funny thing, our Pokemon Tourney is close to the dates of an official one.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 17, 2020)

Good luck to everyone participating in the Smash Tournament. I'm sorry if I destroy you.


----------



## lsabella (Feb 17, 2020)

good luck guys!!
does anyone know how to get the flash stuff to work on mobile? its the only thing i can do rn and i cant figure it out?? :<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2020)

lsabella said:


> good luck guys!!
> does anyone know how to get the flash stuff to work on mobile? its the only thing i can do rn and i cant figure it out?? :<



I don't believe that Adobe Flash Player is available on mobile. I've only ever gotten it to work on laptops/desktops so that's your option.


----------



## lsabella (Feb 17, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't believe that Adobe Flash Player is available on mobile. I've only ever gotten it to work on laptops/desktops so that's your option.


Oh crap thanks for letting me know


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2020)

The tournaments have now started so signups are closed. I decided not to make a combined schedule in the main post here, so just look at the individual event threads if you need to check when the game night or trivia sessions are happening.


----------



## Hat' (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks fun!!!
Too bad I don't have MK nor Splatoon lol, also I'm working anyways so I couldn't have participated I guess!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 18, 2020)

Ah of course this would be the week my fiance is on a business trip and took the switch with him!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 18, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Ah of course this would be the week my fiance is on a business trip and took the switch with him!



Do I detect a perfectly valid reason to buy yourself a brand new ACNH Switch...?


----------



## Zura (Feb 18, 2020)

Is there any rewards for being #1 in a lot of arcade games?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Is there any rewards for being #1 in a lot of arcade games?



a trophy possibly?


----------



## Zura (Feb 18, 2020)

Wildtown said:


> a trophy possibly?



A line of trophies one top of my balloons would be sexy ngl

fingers crossed


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

didnt it say bells?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 18, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> didnt it say bells?



i _think_ you get a trophy for each high score you have (#1, #2 or #3 on the leaderboard) and bells for winning in some of the game tournaments


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Is there any rewards for being #1 in a lot of arcade games?



Just bells


----------



## Zura (Feb 19, 2020)

Aw thats really sad, I was hoping for some sweet trophy action.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Feb 22, 2020)

I wish I was able to play the arcade on ios


----------



## kiwikenobi (Feb 22, 2020)

Maybe you could use a public computer at someplace like a library for a few minutes to get some plays in at the arcade for the tickets?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

I’ve been playing in the arcade but haven’t got any tickets, is this normal?


----------



## cornimer (Feb 23, 2020)

carackobama said:


> I’ve been playing in the arcade but haven’t got any tickets, is this normal?



Yes, it isn't automatic. The staff will distribute tickets all at once.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

thank you!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

ngl i did not know that the chao egg is from sonic ;______;


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 24, 2020)

Just out of curiosity (& I know others are as well), what is the projected time and date that the tickets will be distributed?


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 24, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> Just out of curiosity (& I know others are as well), what is the projected time and date that the tickets will be distributed?



I recall seeing Jeremy or Justin (can't remember...) mention they'd be distributed closer to the end of the event in batches, or after the event has concluded.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I recall seeing Jeremy or Justin (can't remember...) mention they'd be distributed closer to the end of the event in batches, or after the event has concluded.



I remember one of them saying that as well, but I was wondering what the specific times were. Thank you for the response though!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 24, 2020)

knowing how things tend to be, I'd be surprised if they even knew atm


----------



## kiwikenobi (Feb 24, 2020)

For the bell prize for the people with high scores in the arcade games, do the bells go to the three people for each game who have the highest score, or to the holders of the top three scores for each game? At least one of the games has the top three spots all taken by one person. ^o^;>


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 25, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> For the bell prize for the people with high scores in the arcade games, do the bells go to the three people for each game who have the highest score, or to the holders of the top three scores for each game? At least one of the games has the top three spots all taken by one person. ^o^;>



I assumed it was the top 3 players rather than the top 3 scores. I hope that's the case because otherwise I didn't mean to hog all 3 spots. I just really love playing Tetris.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Feb 25, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I just really love playing Tetris.


And you're amazing at it! I kept trying to get the high score, but your score was just too high for me to surpass. And then you surpassed yourself and almost doubled your previous best score! Honestly, I think if you do get all three prizes for Tetris, you've earned them.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 25, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I assumed it was the top 3 players rather than the top 3 scores. I hope that's the case because otherwise I didn't mean to hog all 3 spots. I just really love playing Tetris.



not that it particularly matters, but wouldn't it be possible to just..... not submit the scores after placing at least once?

of course not saying you're wrong to keep submitting them either, since anyone doing well enough deserves to show off their accomplishments, but just a thought


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 25, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> not that it particularly matters, but wouldn't it be possible to just..... not submit the scores after placing at least once?
> 
> of course not saying you're wrong to keep submitting them either, since anyone doing well enough deserves to show off their accomplishments, but just a thought



Not all of the games have a Submit Score option. Tetris is one where it's automatic.

Edit: Unless it submits when you click 'ok' or something. To be honest, I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 25, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> Edit: Unless it submits when you click 'ok' or something. To be honest, I wasn't paying attention.



yeah, it's when you click 'ok'. you can just refresh the page to bypass it


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2020)

Idk how you got that high in Tetris. Ive been trying and I cant seem to get anywhere over 25k before I get plagued by Z pieces


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 26, 2020)

Zura said:


> Idk how you got that high in Tetris. Ive been trying and I cant seem to get anywhere over 25k before I get plagued by Z pieces



Years of practice and perfecting my strategy.


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> Years of practice and perfecting my strategy.



Wow I'd love to see you play! I've actually just recently got into Tetris, it's too addicting


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2020)

Zura said:


> Idk how you got that high in Tetris. Ive been trying and I cant seem to get anywhere over 25k before I get plagued by Z pieces



are you telling me you don't have a plan to stack a billion same type pieces one after another?


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 27, 2020)

Someone beat my gold miner score excuse me while I go sit in a corner and cry;;


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 29, 2020)

I hope you all have been enjoying Game Week! Tomorrow (Sunday) at 3:00 PM EST the event will be closing down, so make sure your get all your matches and arcade plays in by then! The first batch of currency will also be distributed shortly after that time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 29, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I hope you all have been enjoying Game Week! Tomorrow (Sunday) at 3:00 PM EST the event will be closing down, so make sure your get all your matches and arcade plays in by then! The first batch of currency will also be distributed shortly after that time.



do you have any specific order in which the batch distributions will (likely) happen?

ex: arcade tix first, tourney tix first, etc


----------



## will. (Feb 29, 2020)

yay for gaming week! this event has been SO fun and i loved playing mariokart and splatoon with everyone !! even though i always came last with dizzy hehe ♡ 

thank you all staff for putting this event on!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 29, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I hope you all have been enjoying Game Week! Tomorrow (Sunday) at 3:00 PM EST the event will be closing down, so make sure your get all your matches and arcade plays in by then! The first batch of currency will also be distributed shortly after that time.



Yay, thanks for the heads up! Will be ready behind computer


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 29, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I hope you all have been enjoying Game Week! Tomorrow (Sunday) at 3:00 PM EST the event will be closing down, so make sure your get all your matches and arcade plays in by then! The first batch of currency will also be distributed shortly after that time.



which tickets will be distributed? this is 4 AM my time I sob


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 29, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I hope you all have been enjoying Game Week! Tomorrow (Sunday) at 3:00 PM EST the event will be closing down, so make sure your get all your matches and arcade plays in by then! The first batch of currency will also be distributed shortly after that time.



I wish I could've enjoyed it more but I don't own any of the games that y'all held tournaments for :,,,,,)

But it's okay, I still got to play the arcade games. Can't wait to get a new collectible tomorrow!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I hope you all have been enjoying Game Week! Tomorrow (Sunday) at 3:00 PM EST the event will be closing down, so make sure your get all your matches and arcade plays in by then! The first batch of currency will also be distributed shortly after that time.



Oh noo, I'll be at work so I can't play more Fishy and Invader(?).

Still, this was fun glad I got to play some old tbt games loong before my time on here.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 1, 2020)

Game Week was so much fun! I loved the arcade games. I wish they didn't have to go away, but I'm looking forward to the TBT changes too, so I understand. Thanks for giving us a final chance to play them all!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 1, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> Game Week was so much fun! I loved the arcade games. I wish they didn't have to go away, but I'm looking forward to the TBT changes too, so I understand. Thanks for giving us a final chance to play them all!



don't worry, tbt upgrading isn't making them go away

flash being retired is making them go away


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

ohh 9 pm my time i think. nice hope i can stay up and snag the stuff i need.. at this rate i will probably try for an arcade to sell tho i think like everyone else.

also yeah that flash issue is a bit annoying bc a lot of games rely on it and they don't switch up..hm


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 1, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> don't worry, tbt upgrading isn't making them go away
> 
> flash being retired is making them go away



Yeah, that's true. Pretty soon these games won't exist on any site. But it was fun to get to play them again for one final send-off.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

Less than an hour left for the arcade games! (and other events that are winding down)


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

This event has been very fun! I’ve enjoyed playing games with other people! Reminded me of my Splatoon 1 competitive days! It’s always more fun playing with friends


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

this was a very fun event - thanks guys for doing this!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

About the hexagon game, what if everyone is tied in first?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 1, 2020)

I hope I've met the requirements to get 5 tickets!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

Antonio said:


> About the hexagon game, what if everyone is tied in first?



It's ordered by date/time the high score was reached, so we'll use that.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> It's ordered by date/time the high score was reached, so we'll use that.



Cries ok ;-;


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 1, 2020)

Hopefully I got all the tickets I need! Gaming Week was super-duper fun! Now: just to hope that I get the items that I want.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hope I've met the requirements to get 5 tickets!



same hype is realll


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm gonna miss the Helicopter game and Goldminer. Was a fun time to play these games, thanks for the event!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for participating in Gaming Week!!!

Tickets for some of the events will be distributed within the hour: *Trivia*, *Tournaments*, and the *Arcade*.

The following will come later tonight or tomorrow: Game Nights, Leaderboards

We _will_ have small restocks for some of the collectibles at a later time.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

hype hype hype focus


----------



## Miharu (Mar 1, 2020)

Huge hype!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2020)

Hyyyyype


----------



## digimon (Mar 1, 2020)

super excited!! all aboard the hype train!


----------



## Coach (Mar 1, 2020)

Very exciting stuff


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

within the hour that is half over Hype for how soon it'll be going down!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

aa come on arcade pls


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

less than a quarter hour left


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

yesss got my goomba.. ty guys <3


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

arcade is out, just tournaments now!


----------



## Rio_ (Mar 1, 2020)

I kept refreshing not realizing I wouldn’t even have all the tickets I need yet RIP


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

smasssshhhhhhhhhh tournamentttt


----------



## Jas (Mar 1, 2020)

just got my kirby egg! thank you!


----------



## will. (Mar 1, 2020)

i answered a trivia question first correctly but didn't receive my ticket yet? no rush at all, i just noticed some others had it!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 1, 2020)

hey staff thanks for the event and the bomb collectibles as always <3


----------



## Kristen (Mar 1, 2020)

i got my chao egg uwu just want the moon ball now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 1, 2020)

I got my Pinky!  I overestimated how fast the arcade collectibles would sell out lol.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2020)

Waiting for the tourney tickets


----------



## Miharu (Mar 1, 2020)

If we are just waiting on tournaments, I think I'm missing one ticket! Should have gotten 2 from discord trivia (Participation + answering 4 questions correctly and placed 2nd), then 4 for Arcade. Spent 5 on Pinky, so I should have 1 left atm O:


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 1, 2020)

I hope I can pick up tomorrow an Invader, as I have to wait for the ticket from the Splatoon plays ;-;


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

Trivia and arcade tickets went out. Tournaments should be coming in about 10 minutes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2020)

I only got 4 tickets cause my dumb*** forgot to participate in discord trivia :,,,,,)

It's okay tho I got a second Kirby egg, might use it in a sakura lineup ^o^


----------



## Miharu (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Trivia and arcade tickets went out. Tournaments should be coming in about 10 minutes.



Hi Jeremy! I'm missing a ticket from Trivia. I should have 1 ticket left after buying a Pinky. I answered 4 questions correctly during Trivia and placed 2nd (+ 2 tickets) and played all the arcade games (+4 tickets). :3


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Trivia and arcade tickets went out. Tournaments should be coming in about 10 minutes.


Nvm, i thought we would get a dm about it.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Trivia and arcade tickets went out. Tournaments should be coming in about 10 minutes.



missing my 1 ticket trivia one but i mightve forgotten to do something, i did post my tag on the thread (scarlet#0555)


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

I believe the people who are missing a ticket from trivia forgot to post in the thread while it was happening (this is what we based sending the currency on). We will try to confirm your participation anyway, so please post in the trivia thread. I'll send it to Miharu and will. since it's confirmed by the fact that they got at least one question right.


----------



## Miharu (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I believe the people who are missing a ticket from trivia forgot to post in the thread while it was happening (this is what we based sending the currency on). We will try to confirm your participation anyway, so please post in the trivia thread. I'll send it to Miharu and will. since it's confirmed by the fact that they got at least one question right.



Thank you so much!


----------



## will. (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I believe the people who are missing a ticket from trivia forgot to post in the thread while it was happening (this is what we based sending the currency on). We will try to confirm your participation anyway, so please post in the trivia thread. I'll send it to Miharu and will. since it's confirmed by the fact that they got at least one question right.



thank u!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

Hooray!!!!!!

The most iconic TBT original collectible B)


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

All tournament, trivia, and arcade tickets have been distributed! Game night free-for-alls and leaderboard tickets will be distributed later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

Quick update: The remaining tickets for the game night and leaderboard events will be sent out around 10 PM EST tonight!


----------



## Nougat (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you for the update! 
Will we also be notified about restock timings?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Quick update: The remaining tickets for the game night and leaderboard events will be sent out around 10 PM EST tonight!



what about monies for winning the tourneys?


----------



## cornimer (Mar 1, 2020)

Once again I over-freaked out about the distribution and everything didn't sell out instantly 

Glad I was able to get what I was going for, thanks for running another great event staff!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

I got my Toy Hammer, life is complete.


----------



## Miharu (Mar 1, 2020)

This event was a ton of fun!! Thank you so much staff for making another great event!  <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 1, 2020)

thank u for the event


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 1, 2020)

Yay! I got a cute little Yoshi egg! Thanks for the event.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

thanks for the event; i got my invader!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks staff for the event!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 1, 2020)

thank you for the event!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 1, 2020)

Why did I get 4 tickets when I should've gotten six?

I only got them for the arcade


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Why did I get 4 tickets when I should've gotten six?
> 
> I only got them for the arcade



Game night and leaderboard tickets are going out at 10 PM EST. Otherwise, which ones are you missing?


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2020)

Poor Pikmin egg :(


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

10pm est, whoop!


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2020)

whoo hoo got my final ticket  thank you for the event, had a ton of fun during gaming week!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2020)

All tickets have been distributed! Placement bells will also be distributed later. We'll also have a closing post with all of the placements and more information about when the shop and raffles will close.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for this event!


----------



## Rio_ (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for all the fun!!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> All tickets have been distributed! Placement bells will also be distributed later. We'll also have a closing post with all of the placements and more information about when the shop and raffles will close.



Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Mar 1, 2020)

This was a fun event, thank you!


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you for another awesome event staff, I look forward to seeing what y'all have in store for us especially with New Horizons being upon us before we know it!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

This event got energy perfectly high to herald in the new era for TBT!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for this event, I’ve never played the arcade so it was interesting to see. I’m glad helicopter is gone, good riddance.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Will there be restocks?


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 2, 2020)

Please tell there will be another restock around a time where people from Europe have a chance to grab one of the Arcade collectibles. I wanted an Invader but they got sold out of course in that time when I had to wait for the rest of the tickets and while  I was sleeping ;-;


----------



## Dacroze (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you for the event! I was lucky and there was still a Goomba left after the rest of the tickets went out.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you for an amazing event! I’m really happy I managed to get the egg I wanted <3


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you staff for making this event! It was super fun, looking forward to more of these type of activities


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2020)

I wasn't very involved with this event myself since I was on vacation for most of the planning of it, so I just want to give a huge thank you to everyone who worked on it and did such a great job!


----------



## Holla (Mar 2, 2020)

Missed out on Moonball as I was short a ticket with the first batch. I have enough now but the other tickets went out while I was sleeping.... Really hope I can catch a restock as it’s probably my most wanted collectible.

That aside I really enjoyed gaming week even if I didn’t get to participate as much as I had hoped. What I did get a chance to do was super fun though!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 2, 2020)

Holla said:


> Missed out on Moonball as I was short a ticket with the first batch. I have enough now but the other tickets went out while I was sleeping.... Really hope I can catch a restock as it’s probably my most wanted collectible.
> 
> That aside I really enjoyed gaming week even if I didn’t get to participate as much as I had hoped. What I did get a chance to do was super fun though!



Same, lol. I snagged a Yoshi Egg and an extra feather ticket, at least.


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you staff for the event


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 2, 2020)

Staff, thank you so much for the event! C:
I finally got the yoshi egg I've been wanting for so long!


----------



## r a t (Mar 2, 2020)

thanks again staff for hosting another great event <3
we appreciate all the work that goes into stuff like this big time!!


----------



## Nougat (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks for another great event indeed! I had fun playing MK8 for the very first time online, and realised just how slow I really am  And thanks also for the awesome variety of collectibles  Hope to make the next restock.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 2, 2020)

woo this was definitely one of the best events, I really liked getting to play with so many other members! Hopefully this will start up more spatoon matches in the future... and thanks for the bells and collectibles!

 GIVE US TROPHIES COWARDS


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2020)

quick question, will there be restocks of the collectibles? 

I had a lot of fun participating in this event, it was a lot of fun with a lot of great banter between all of us ^^ thanks staff for the wonderful event!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 2, 2020)

I believe Jeremy said there will be a small restock of the collectibles after all the tickets are given out  I don't know if that's happened yet but there was a restock mentioned


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 2, 2020)

As I know my luck, the restock happens when I go to bed... :/


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 2, 2020)

Hopefully, there is enough restock for those who missed out on buying an arcade collectible. I didn't expect them to be sold out in less than a day, lol. Does anyone know about how many days does it usually take for a restock, usually?


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 2, 2020)

They'll usually announce it a decent bit before it happens, as long as you check back semi regularly (once a day or so? maybe twice, once in the morning and at night?) you should be more than safe to catch the announcement of when exactly the restock will happen (assuming there's an announcement giving the date and time again)


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 2, 2020)

Quick question since I'm blind as a bat and can't seem to locate an answer: When is the drawing for these tickets going to happen?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 2, 2020)

anyone else notice how pinky is the only arcade collectible that lists its release event+year in the description?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Quick question since I'm blind as a bat and can't seem to locate an answer: When is the drawing for these tickets going to happen?



sometime shortly after the shop closes


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> anyone else notice how pinky is the only arcade collectible that lists its release event+year in the description?



That's a nice catch, never noticed it before!


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 3, 2020)

I really hope there is going to be another restock, I would love to grab an Invader. :/


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 3, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> I really hope there is going to be another restock, I would love to grab an Invader. :/


Staff promised a restock or restocks and there hasn't been one yet so you should have a chance! c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 3, 2020)

We also have no idea when it’s going to end sooo


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 3, 2020)

probably sometime before new horizons' release


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for the restock, finally got my favorite collectible.  Good thing that I didn't go to bed 5 minutes earlier...


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you for the restock!! So glad I was still up. ^o^


----------



## Holla (Mar 3, 2020)

My patience was rewarded. Managed to get the other collectible I’d been wanting. ^_^ Thanks staff!


----------



## shawo (Mar 3, 2020)

Do you know when the 5 raffle tickets for collecting all 18 tickets will be distributed?

I'm just not sure about it so I thought I'd ask for an update, I'm not even really sure how to check if I have it. 

Thanks a lot for hosting this event by the way! I had a lot of fun!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2020)

The shop will be closing Thursday night (EST) and the raffles drawn shortly after. Tomorrow (Wednesday) we'll distribute placement bells and have a closing post with the compiled list of winners from all of the events!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 4, 2020)

*Thanks for playing!*​
We hope you all enjoyed our two weeks of TBT Gaming Week! Thank you to everyone who participated in each of our events. Here are the results!

Ties were included together in the same tier, even though it's unusual to do it this way, so more people could win some bells! If you're interested in the full lists of results, please see the individual event threads linked to in the first post.

*Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Tournament*
*FIRST PLACE*: *toadsworthy* went 23-2 for 115 points - 600 bells
*SECOND PLACE*: *shawo* went 19-5 for 90 points - 300 bells
*THIRD PLACE*: *Miharu* went 14-11 for 70 points - 100 bells
CLOSE ONE: *Halloqueen* went 14-10 for 65 points


*Pok?mon Sword/Shield Tournament*
*FIRST PLACE*: *Chibi.Hoshi *went 14-2 for 70 points - 600 bells
*SECOND PLACE*: *toadsworthy* and *Miharu* both went 11-5 tying with 55 points - 300 bells
*THIRD PLACE*: *shawo* went 11-4 and *Amilee* went 12-2 tying 50 points - 100 bells
CLOSE ONE: *soundgarden* went 11-3 for 45 points

*Mario Kart Deluxe 8 Time Trial Competition*
*FIRST PLACE*: *shawo* at 1:23.966 - 300 bells
*SECOND PLACE*: *Paperboy012305* at 1:24.016 - 150 bells
*THIRD PLACE*: *Khaelis* at 1:25.816 - 50 bells


*Splatoon 2: Salmon Run*
*FIRST PLACE*: *ethre* with 550 golden eggs - 300 bells
*SECOND PLACE*: *President Lerina Cute* with 388 golden eggs - 150 bells
*THIRD PLACE*: *shawo* with 299 golden eggs - 50 bells

*Discord Trivia*
*FIRST PLACE*: *shawo* and *Trundle* tie with 5 points - 300 bells
*SECOND PLACE*: *Miharu* with 4 points - 150 bells
*THIRD PLACE*: *Verecund* with 3 points - 50 bells

*Game Night Bonus*
These members played in at least 6 sessions, earning the 100 bell bonus:
*shawo
toadsworthy
RoyNumber1
You got mail!
Jacob
Chibi.Hoshi
Paperboy012305
Antonio
duckykate
Flyffel
Byngo
Halloqueen
Heyden
digimon
p e p p e r
Coach
Rosetti
Monkey D Luffy*

*TBT Arcade*
GAME NAME / *FIRST PLACE* / *SECOND PLACE* / *THIRD PLACE*
Winners get: / 120 bells / 60 bells / 20 bells
Breakout / *Zura* / *soundgarden* / *xSuperMario64x*
Fishy / *Zura* / *seliph* / *soundgarden*
Simon / *digimon* / *xSuperMario64x* / *Maiana*
Goldminer / *Shadowboo* / *Irishchai* / *Coach*
Space Invaders / *soundgarden* / *Zane* / *kiwikenobi*
Tetris / *LadyDestani* / *kiwikenobi* / *will.*
Asteroids / *CuteYuYu* / *toadsworthy* / *Zura*
Snake / *Thunder* / *AkatsukiYoshi* / *meltydoll*
Hexxagon / *Verecund* / *hestu* / *seliph*
Helicopter / *Trundle* / *Maiana* / *Zura*

*Gaming Week Completionists*
These members were able to complete the very difficult task of earning all 18 tickets, which means they will be given 5 extra Final Boss Feather raffle tickets:
*toadsworthy
shawo*

All bells have been distributed. Please make a Contact the Staff thread if you think you may be missing any bells or tickets. The bonus feather raffle tickets mentioned above will be added to the list before the winners are chosen, so they won't be seen in your inventory.

Special thanks to all of the staff who helped host the events! 

As this was our first Gaming Week, please let us know what you thought. Future Gaming Weeks won't have the Arcade, so they'll have to focus even more on console games. We tried a few different new things that can be made even better in the next one.

Don't forget that the Shop will be closing tomorrow (Thursday) night, so be sure to spend all of your tickets by then. The raffle winners will be drawn shortly after.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2020)

will those raffle tickets just be put in our inventory?

thank so much! I thoroughly enjoyed this event and how close it made the community feel. Loved playing splatoon nights!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 5, 2020)

I got first in something and I feel accomplished. Thanks you again staff for hosting the event!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank for the week. I really enjoyed Arcade as an alternative way to earn tickets, though if you do future one, something on-site that is not required to have a Switch should be included, not everyone got/can afford one etc. Yes I know it's a gaming site but either implement another arcade thing or eg. include Pocket Camp as you did for the Halloween/xmas events


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you for the event!  I really appreciated being able to earn a nice prize for myself despite the fact that I didn't have a Switch.  I'd actually never played the Arcade before, as the Fair in 2017 had so many other fun things to distract me with.  It was an overall relaxing way to pass the time.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 5, 2020)

A lot of forum members couldn't participate in most of the events, myself included. Many don't own a Switch, don't have Switch Online, or own the games needed for the tournaments. While I was recently given a Switch for Christmas I don't have Switch Online nor do I own most of the games. The Arcade was okay but considering I could only have earned 4 tickets I wasn't interested in playing. 

To me this was the least inclusive, least exciting event since I joined TBT and considering the Arcade won't even be around to be an option in the future I'm not really looking forward to when the next Gaming Week rolls around.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

I agree with Valzed, and I kinda miss the fair where you could do lots of things (even though the staff faves could be better at some points) since you didn't need to prioritize games if you didn't have it and still earn big moolah. Though I understand it might need more preparations I don't think it's good to have that few options for non-owners...

And yes I know I have a choice to enter things or not so inb4 that, it's not the point here. Also I think anyone who got at least something right from trivia should have gotten one ticket considering how spammy it is honestly. But good work otherwise and gonna be bit sad Arcade will left behind :3


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh well


----------



## seliph (Mar 5, 2020)

Valzed said:


> A lot of forum members couldn't participate in most of the events, myself included. Many don't own a Switch, don't have Switch Online, or own the games needed for the tournaments. While I was recently given a Switch for Christmas I don't have Switch Online nor do I own most of the games. The Arcade was okay but considering I could only have earned 4 tickets I wasn't interested in playing.
> 
> To me this was the least inclusive, least exciting event since I joined TBT and considering the Arcade won't even be around to be an option in the future I'm not really looking forward to when the next Gaming Week rolls around.



i gotta agree with this. i appreciate jeremy mentioning that inclusiveness was difficult with this event but if game weeks become a recycled event there should be either more mini-events that don't require owning $50-$80 dollar games or less that do. if you didn't own a switch or the games involved you were only able to purchase one collectible from the shop, opposed to the 3+ that people who do own those games could. im sorry but 6 tickets max compared to 18 tickets max is just a too much of a gap.

plus the 2nd week had nothing for us to do which like, i'll live my life as usual but it's a bit poor planning lol. the arcade games were fun don't get me wrong but the whole thing felt a little... off compared to the usual events


----------



## shawo (Mar 5, 2020)

So to preface this, I?d like to mention that I am someone who had a switch and had access to all the events. I had an absolute blast and this was easily one of the best events you?ve ever hosted. I actually felt like I got to meet and talk to people I?ve never even known before, and bond over games of smash/splatoon.

However I?d also like to address some complaints about this event because I really want to keep this event going!!

So first, while this event WAS locked behind a switch/online, won?t all animal crossing new horizons events be too? It?s a hard parallel to draw because this IS one of the best times to host this, with AC:NH coming out a large majority of people here should have a switch. 

Second, if this isn?t the forum place to do it, which is? I would say that many people on this site (including me) LOVE nintendo and it?s games, being able to play it with others is absolutely amazing.

However that?s not to say I think we should ignore the counterpoints. 

I?d like to give some solutions:

1. do a poll of what games are owned
For what it?s worth though, I think the mod team did a superb job of picking games.

2. I think game nights were perfect as is.

3. I do think that there could be more participation or people who can?t play in the events but want tickets.

I have a solution I think. I talked about pools into a tournament bracket, and a way to make a tournament more inclusive is spectating! With smash having built in streaming, it just takes one person with a tech savvy setup to be able to stream it, another person who can commentate, and allow people to predict who they think will win for tickets!! (If they aren?t in it.) 

I think game nights were perfect as is.
I do think that there could be more participation for people who can?t play in the events but want tickets. I have a solution I think. I talked about pools into a tournament bracket, and a way to make a tournament more inclusive is spectating! With smash having built in streaming, it just takes one person with a tech savvy setup to be able to stream it, another person who can commentate, and allow people to predict who they think will win for tickets!! (If they aren?t in it.) 

I write this post because this is one of the best events you guys have hosted in my opinion. I really want it to stick around so maybe this is a solution for some of the issues others have brought up!!

Thanks again for hosting this event mods, it was a blast.


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 5, 2020)

^ Not that I disagree with you, cause I couldn?t care either way whether they host this event or not again, but regards to the animal crossing point-

I think it?s rather different due to the fact that this is first and foremost an animal crossing based forum. For animal crossing events you don?t NEED switch online, as a lot are photo based and you can do offline and just upload a picture of your town or whatever to to the forum. Having the majority of events be games that cost 60 bucks each (so like 120 or whatever all together) + needing switch online was probably frustrating for a few people. Again animal crossing would be different as it would be safe to assume the majority of people on an animal crossing forum would have animal crossing.

I don?t think the problem was the game choices, I think it was the lack of options to get a good amount of tickets IF you didn?t have them/couldn?t play them. It was sorta like putting access to something behind a paywall imo 


Would?ve been cool to see house of mirrors or the caption contests make a return with a theme- they?re just simple things that everyone can do but don?t  guarantee a prize unless you get it right.


I?d like to say again I?m not really fussed about the lack of options though, I really enjoyed the Splatoon game nights and that was enough for me. Not too fussed about the lack of collectibles I managed to get when I had a blast getting the ones I did get 

*THANKS DIZZY* FOR THE BEST FUN IVE HAD GAMING IN A WHILE

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, we’ve had plenty of events that weren’t suited to everyone like the never ending amount of art contests, or the egg hunt. So if this wasn’t for you, that’s cool. There will most definitely be something In the future you can do


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah, I agree you don't need online unless something would require it such as visits and multiplayer events, but yeah the switch, games are overpriced in a lot of countries and the online play shouldn't even be behind a paywall.

Although yeah it wasn't much, like arcade was fun and i enjoyed challenging people and kill time but there should def. have been maybe smaller events like those for us tbh.


----------



## seliph (Mar 5, 2020)

shawo said:


> So first, while this event WAS locked behind a switch/online, won’t all animal crossing new horizons events be too? It’s a hard parallel to draw because this IS one of the best times to host this, with AC:NH coming out a large majority of people here should have a switch.



the difference is this is an animal crossing forum, not a pokemon forum or mario kart or splatoon or smash forum. plus, past events typically didn't rely so heavily on owning the game and people who couldn't load up ac for whatever reason could still get their hands on several prizes

the rest of the event was fun, i just don't think it was well planned for those of us who couldn't participate in the majority of the events.



Monkey D Luffy said:


> ALSO, we’ve had plenty of events that weren’t suited to everyone like the never ending amount of art contests, or the egg hunt. So if this wasn’t for you, that’s cool. There will most definitely be something In the future you can do



i don't think comparing this event to the egg hunt or art contests is comparing apples to apples, the latter 2 are free and all you need are a pencil/pen and paper which it's fair to assume everyone owns.


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 5, 2020)

Was less of a comparison and more of a “there will be stuff in the future if this wasn’t your cup of tea”


----------



## digimon (Mar 5, 2020)

i genuinely had a great time this event! i’m not a very skilled player but i really enjoyed all the events i got to participate in. i never feel like i get a lot of use out of my multiplayer games like mk8/smash/splatoon because it gets kinda boring playing alone after a while. i’m a bit on the shyer side but i felt so welcomed and included and was always so excited to play (even if it meant i would have to wake up in the middle of the night to play!) it was super fun getting to chat with everyone on discord too c: thanks to the mods for hosting and thank you to anyone i got the chance to play with/against!

hope to see another event like this again! i had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 5, 2020)

To be honest I don’t think every event needs to be super inclusive and accessible for all TBT members. If the staff plan an event that a lot of people find fun but leaves some people out, so be it. They put in a ton of work into other events to be inclusive and it shouldn’t matter that much if you can’t completely participate in the rare event.


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

Trundle said:


> To be honest I don’t think every event needs to be super inclusive and accessible for all TBT members. If the staff plan an event that a lot of people find fun but leaves some people out, so be it. They put in a ton of work into other events to be inclusive and it shouldn’t matter that much if you can’t completely participate in the rare event.



agreed. and i mean, even this event had elements that most people should be able to partake in - even if you don’t own pokemon or mario kart or any of that, you could still participate in the arcade games and the discord trivia, which is better than nothing. besides, there’s plenty of more inclusive events, like the bell tree fair


----------



## Antonio (Mar 5, 2020)

Trundle said:


> To be honest I don’t think every event needs to be super inclusive and accessible for all TBT members. If the staff plan an event that a lot of people find fun but leaves some people out, so be it. They put in a ton of work into other events to be inclusive and it shouldn’t matter that much if you can’t completely participate in the rare event.



I agree, however I don't think there should be a bonus prize for completing everything since not everyone has access to certain games.


----------



## ethre (Mar 5, 2020)

i had a great time this event!!! gg's to everyone who participated, i had a blast  i'm really happy that splatoon was included, let alone salmon run! huge thanks to dizzy for including that (because it's all i play), it was really nice seeing something i'm so passionate about on here! it was very fun playing with people outside of my regular splatoon community. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I agree, however I don't think there should be a bonus prize for completing everything since not everyone has access to certain games.



In this scenario you could consider the tickets earned in tournament play "bonus" tickets. I personally wasn't able to collect any of these tickets because I don't own any of the games that they were holding tournaments for. That's just the way these things work. Most people are expected to just get over it and have fun with what they have.

I'm pretty upset that I didn't have the chance to get more tickets for a Moon Ball/Toy Hammer, but I still got something out of the event so I'm okay with that.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2020)

It's definitely a lot harder to include everyone in an event like this. We try to have different types of events throughout the year to keep things exciting. In December, there was a large one with many different types of things to do. Sometimes an event might be easier for artists to participate in, or AC collectors, or puzzle solvers. A general/Nintendo gaming event is a bit different than what we usually do. I think that's okay every now and then, especially for the TBT Weeks, which are more casual and have less prizes. Hopefully some members who might not normally do well in events had fun with this one.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2020)

*Raffle Drawings!*​
Finally, for the very end of this event the prize shop has been closed and we're ready to draw our 4 raffle winners.


First we'll start with the *Pok?ball* raffle, which ended up being quite a large raffle with 1616 tickets sold!

And the winners are...


Spoiler: Who will it be?



*CuteYuYu * and *Monkey D Luffy*!



Next, we'll draw two tickets from the *Final Boss Feather* raffle. This one had 99 tickets sold.

And the winners are...


Spoiler: Who will it be?



*michealsmells* and *Verecund*!



Congrats!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats to them! :}


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats to the winners and thanks again for a fun event!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 6, 2020)

FSJGDSLSK I NEVER WIN RAFFLES WHOA

congrats to all the other winners !! !  !


----------



## Miharu (Mar 6, 2020)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS OMGGGGGGGGG AND YAYYY BEN!!!! I'm so glad all your tickets weren't wasted after so many you put in omg!!!!! 

Thank you so much again mods for the amazing event!!! I really had a ton of fun in it!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 6, 2020)

grats all of you

also how much did yu put in, yuyu? I know ben did a bunch, but....


also, re: inclusitivity: what about other things such as designing a level or a boss/enemy or some things to do with other non-ac older games? or maybe even stretch the gaming part of gaming week to mean games beyond video games

just a thought, sicne I do still feel it should still be possible to have other events that don't require owning a switch+having an online pass, even without the arcade. it just might take a bit of brainstorming to figure out


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 6, 2020)

Omg I can't believe I won!!! The pokeball was my number 1 dream collectible so I'm super happy that I own one now! Congrats to the other winners! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and thanks everyone!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@LambdaDelta- ngl I put in like almost 3k tbt on that raffle LOL i was really risking it for the biscuit!


----------



## Miharu (Mar 6, 2020)

CuteYuYu said:


> Omg I can't believe I won!!! The pokeball was my number 1 dream collectible so I'm super happy that I own one now! Congrats to the other winners!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg it was definitely worth the risk for you!! Congrats Yuyu!!! <3


----------



## Jacob (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for an awesome event!! Loved the splatoon nights so much

Also dying to hear more news about TBT 3.0 and the new mods :]


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 6, 2020)

Miharu said:


> Omg it was definitely worth the risk for you!! Congrats Yuyu!!! <3



Yes it was!! Thank you Miharu!! <3


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

congrats to the winners!!! <3


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 6, 2020)

yooo congrats to the new pokeball owners, ben and yuyu! welcome to the club! <3
and congrats to the boss feather winners too, micheal and verecund!

thank you again staff for the wonderful event, yall doing god's work right now pls take time to rest too!!


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats raffle winners!! I had a lot of fun with everyone these past 2 weeks!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats everyone! this was the most fun i've had so far on switch online!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, shucks, none of my 184 Pokeball tickets were lucky. ^o^;>

Congratulations to the lucky winners!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 6, 2020)

Zoo wee mama! I never won a raffle before thanks very much! : D

Congrats everyone else!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

183 tickets paid off


----------



## Verecund (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow, I've never won a raffle before; thanks so much for the final boss feather!  Congrats to the other winners as well!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats to the winners! 

Can't wait for 3.0.


----------



## Coach (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! And thanks staff for hosting such a fun event.


----------



## Dacroze (Mar 6, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners and Thanks for hosting the event! I'm already looking forward to TBT 3.0


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 6, 2020)

Grats to the winners!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 7, 2020)

Congrats raffle winners!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2020)

First off, congrats winners.

Second, when do we get the bells? I didn’t get a notification on them.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you for this awesome event, I had a lot of fun especially in Splatoon and I realized just how bad/rusty I am in Mario Kart 8. I'm quite good at MK7, ok!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> First off, congrats winners.
> 
> Second, when do we get the bells? I didn’t get a notification on them.



Check your transaction log/currency and it should say you earned them  I don't think they did any PM notif or such for this. otherwise contact staff if you don't have them at all and should have gotten them


----------



## Nougat (Mar 7, 2020)

Congrats raffle winners! Those are some amazing prizes 

I loved the event and was very happy that I could join the fun with MK8! Thanks again dizzy for hosting a CET friendly session of MK8, I made just enough tickets to get two arcade collectibles thanks to that! <3 I'll definitely join in again next time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Check your transaction log/currency and it should say you earned them  I don't think they did any PM notif or such for this. otherwise contact staff if you don't have them at all and should have gotten them


Oh yeah I did, I checked and I got 250 TBT with this message:

_?TBT Gaming Week - Bell Prize Total?_


----------

